# Oregano Oil & Olive Leaf



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

A friend suggested that I take Oregano Oil & Olive Leaf as part of a daily routine. Since I was making an order anyway, I added a bottle to the order.

Is it a bad idea?

What is it good for?

I tried a few drops..... WOW! Powerful stuff. 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Oregano essential oil? It is very strong, so you will have to mix it with something to get it down. It burns like the dickens. It is a great antifungal, antibacterial. I mix a drop or two in with pizza sauce when I make a small pizza. Oregano essential oil is one of the strongest (tasting) ones like cinnamon or peppermint oil because it burns so much.
Olive leave is calming, good for BP, just calming to the body.


----------



## Lannie (Jan 11, 2004)

The oregano oil is most likely already diluted. Essential oil is something different. Both oregano oil and olive leaf are antimicrobial. I use both of these frequently, on myself and my animals when needed. Just now I'm giving one of my cows some dried olive leaf in her feed each day to combat a case of pseudocowpox (I think). It's cleared it up in only 48 hours, but I'll give it to her for a couple more days, just to be sure.

Both of these are effective against bacteria, viruses, and fungi. In my opinion, the oregano oil is more powerful, and will reach deeper down to root out infection. The olive leaf works well for head problems such as sinus infections, but also any upper respiratory infection, whether it be viral or bacterial. 

I also use the oregano oil as a topical antiseptic. A barbed wire cut or a chicken wire poke get a drop of oregano oil on it right away, then a band-aid, and it's taken care of. Next day it's all healed up.

Check HerbNet.com for more uses. 

~Lannie


----------

